# Rat Babies



## LizzyChris (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay, So these little guys and girls are expensive to feed. Too expensive to keep. Please does anyone want a new baby rat. It is the fifth month first day for these ratties and they have been weened so it is time to thin out our group. We have several colors and vsrieties. Please e-mail for details. [email protected] 
Thank you for your time and attention!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Where are you located?  Please only make one thread next time.


----------



## RatTail (Feb 27, 2010)

where are you =S
near tx?


----------

